# Quite a Transformation!



## Enmity (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I recently upgraded my case and CPU cooler for shits n giggles so I thought Id show you guys here at TPU and see what you think. 

Here's some before shots, sorry I don't have any pics of the outside of my old case but it was an NZXT Lexa Blue.


----------



## Enmity (Oct 8, 2009)

And here are some pics of the new case which is a Cooler Master HAF 932. This thing rocks, seriously. So much space, so much airflow  also I had upgraded my CPU cooler to a Xigmatek S1284 Achilles. I particularly like the cable management for this new case (this was something i had literally no experience in as you could see from my previous case lol...does that look alright for a virgin cable management system?)

I haven't done much modding on it yet but I've got a couple of white Cathodes in there for the time being.


----------



## Binge (Oct 8, 2009)

Grats man!  The case change did you a lot of good


----------



## Enmity (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers man, yeah I love having such a massive case, plenty of options for aircooling, extra psus, water cooling etc. my CPU when running at 3ghz is usually 20C idle, cranked up to 3750Mhz its idling 25-28C, under load it barely touches 40C with 1.488 Volts so im pretty happy over all.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 14, 2009)

nice one mate, good to see some more kiwis around here. i was wondering how do you find the noise level on those 4850s?


----------



## Enmity (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah i havent seen any other kiwis on here till now. As far as Im aware the only way to find the noise level of any gfx card is by using your own external device. I'm not aware of any software available that would show the noise level aye.

I see you're still running one of the ole tbred athlon XP's! I had one of those, a 2800+ and had overclocked it to 2.5Ghz 24/7. Those chips were fun as hell.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 14, 2009)

lol. what i actually meant was what is your opinion on the noise? do you find them loud personally?


----------



## Enmity (Oct 14, 2009)

oh lol, yeah they are loud as hell when u set the speed to 100, otherwise anything under 75% i cant hear over my cpu lol...so its not too bad.


----------



## Enmity (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm thinking I might upgrade from 2 4850's to 2 5850's...power consumption shouldn't be much higher than the 4850's but performance would be epic


----------



## Binge (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it consumes less power, but don't quote me on that.  The performance would be like 2xGTX285 in SLI I'm assuming.


----------



## Enmity (Oct 14, 2009)

yup, and with the right bios they're able to hit 1000mhz core pretty consistantly and 1200mhz for the memory, thats 5870 performance roughly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wonder full case! so you have your 940 at 3.7ghz? nice!


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

yup its at 3750 whenever im gaming or benching. Still testing though. I'd like to get 3.8-9 stable but i can't get stable even with 1.55Vcore!...makes me wonder if theres something else making it unstable - i've heard that the nb volts can make a huge difference in stability so ive raised that to about 1.35 but not having any luck with 3.8 yet. temps are fine for aircooling, haven't seen it hit 50C

PS: how the eff did you get 4ghz stable on air? thats crazy, i want some of that!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

mines at 4ghz stable but at 4.1ghz it locks apon boot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Its got a tuniq tower 120

my Vcore is at 1.55 and its got 20x multi


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

ah i see, so you just overclock in bios by raising the multi only? or do you tweak other voltages too? sorry this is kinda off topic but i'd love to get my chip to 4ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

i used AMD overdrive. i didnt touch any other voltages just the Vcore of the CPU and turned cool and quiet off


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its got a tuniq tower 120
> 
> my Vcore is at 1.55 and its got 20x multi
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/596282.png


I liked to see some pics with you running a stress test on this. I can post 4ghz + and take a screen shot. You would be the first I have seen using straight air and hitting 4ghz stable with a Tuniq. Have you ran Vantage or 3Dmark without a BSOD?


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

all i can say is you are pretty lucky with that one. mine wont do 4ghz no matter what i throw at it lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

i run games and such at 4ghz but your right with the tuniq tower it gets alittle hot
ive never ran any types of fully stress tests


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

still, thats pretty awesome. With mine if I select 1.55volts, 20x multi click apply..BAM restart lol...I even tried selecting 1.4vcore in bios...then raised the vcore in overdrive to 1.58 to see if that would help, no go. 

I think its been proven that phenom II enjoys lower temps over higher voltages but it was worth a shot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

well i tried prime95 and about 8 minutes of it it crash which pizzles me? how can i play games at 4ghz but once i start a stress test it fails after 8 minutes?


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

because a stress test stresses your system a lot more than any regular pc game. Take a look at ur cpu utilisation when gaming, and then again with prime. you'll notice that for the most part with games ur using like 50-60%, prime will utilise 100%.

Its the same with Furmark in terms of graphics stress testing, no game could ever stress the gpu as much as furmark. temps in games never got over 50C for me, but furmark it hits 70C

Same kinda thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

hmm i dont like the high heats so i run it stock until i want to game and ill load AMD overdrive and load my overclock profile and game and when im done i switch back to stock clocks

imma see what a stable clock i can get with stock voltage


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah thats what i do also, heats not much of an issue for me but why use all this extra power n voltage to sit on the net or desktop lol..with stock voltage you should be able to hit 3.4...3.6 might "seem" semi stable but generally about 3.4-3.5 from what Ive read.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 15, 2009)

Man, it looks good really good. I love my HAF 932, but if I ever get the cash, I am so getting a Corsair Obsidian 300D case. Awesome job on the wiring too, even for a virgin. Mine looks sort of like that. I think I will be doing different cable management here this week when I put my new stuff in.


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Eagle, it took a lot of work to stuff all those cables in behind there but i'm really happy with the result. It looks nice and airflow is the best i've ever known. Im toying with the idea of cutting out the side mesh and putting in some perspex but keep the 23" fan where it is. that way you can actually see into the case a bit more


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

3.5 is prime stable and 3.6 isnt but its stable enought to game on and work on like 4ghz is at 1.55V


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

the key to keeping temps down is using the least amount of vcore to keep the processor stable. 3.6 will probably require 1.4 to stabilise but 1.375 would be the next step, basically its just a repeat of this process until you get as high as possible, then you look into the NB clocks and voltages/htlink


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 15, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Man, it looks good really good. I love my HAF 932, but if I ever get the cash, I am so getting a *Corsair Obsidian 300D case*. Awesome job on the wiring too, even for a virgin. Mine looks sort of like that. I think I will be doing different cable management here this week when I put my new stuff in.



Just saw a review on that case, looks real big and real nice. Very expensive tho.


----------



## Enmity (Oct 15, 2009)

i can only find the 800D


----------

